# Solved: Setting Permission to mode 775? (PHP Question)



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm trying to install a simple PHP script to my site, when I opened up the readme, it said:


> Installation:
> 
> Set the permissions for all *.php files to mode 755
> and give write permissions to the directory:
> ...


How do I set the permissions to mode 775? And how do I give them write permissions in the directory?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

What type of webserver are you running (or using)?

If its Unix/Linux host, then you can use any ftp program and most WYSIWYG (not frontpage)
Using pretty much any FTP Program such a WSftp, CureFTP etc right click the file on the server and select CHMOD. Then input either the text value in the easy fill text area (may or may not have this, depends on the type of ftp client), or for 755 you want *read and execute access for everyone* and also *write access for the owner* of the file

Alternatively; to chmod in dreamweaver
go to window/results/ftplog and type in the command bar

site chmod 755 /path/to/your/file
(or for Linux)
site chmod 777 /home/mydir/httpd/uploads/myfile


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh ok, my host is Linux, and I do use dreamweaver, so that's a big help. Thank you very much.


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Wait, one more thing please. I just double checked, and my host is Unix, is that the same as Linux? Thank you again...


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Yup, it will work wiht unix too, just not windows IIS


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

And what happens if I don't chmod it? Will it just not work?


----------

